# Adoptable Bunnies! Need furever homes!



## ChinsnFriends (Oct 7, 2014)

Chins n' Friends takes in a number of rabbits from local animal shelters and individual owners when necessary. We are getting a high volume of intake requests. We need to find homes for our bunnies before we have to turn _shelters _away! 

We currently have 3 rabbits looking for homes. All are spayed/neutered
We need a very experienced home for one. (or one use to other long haired pets) 

Dusty is a lionhead and needs someone willing to keep up with his grooming requirements. He is 3 years old - neutered.






Chester is a dwarf mix - neutered male. Age unknown 






Teddy is another lionhead, but more dwarf. He is 2lbs. Neutered.






Our adoption fee is $40 for rabbits.
See adoption info here: 
http://chinsnfriends.wix.com/home#!adoptions/c6mv 

We are located in Northern KY/Cinci Ohio. However, transport to other states can be arranged! (via volunteer pilots to reasonable distances)
I can answer any questions here on the forum, or through our email at 



[email protected] :rabbithop


----------



## ChinsnFriends (Oct 7, 2014)

Picutres:

Teddy (Brown)


Dusty (Black/Grey)



Chester: (Brown/White)


----------



## Devi (Oct 7, 2014)

Good luck their all adoreable. If I was closer I would definitely take Dusty and I don't live reasonably close to that area.


----------

